# Final Tally



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)

Well First off i want to thank 338bar and his friend Matt for bringing his computer and scanner. They went through a lot just to scan a few pictures but i think he enjoyed it as much as i enjoyed him helping . Next i want to thank rrbuckmaster for GETTING that FANTASTIC BANNER made THANKS !!! RRBUCKMASTER. Thanks also to Byron for bringing cds and helping out.Buckmaster that gave me a nice hat with michigansportsmen.com on it. He said anyone that wanted one of these hats the cost i think would be between $15 and $20 which includes shipping and handling . They are very nice. So if you want one please contact Buckmaster. Last but not least i want to thank the man thats always under FIRE THANKS Boehr for answering all those questions and sharing with us some of your experiences. I also want to thank Bonusbuster for comming and keeping everyone on stitches from laughing ) Thanks Brent 
Everyone that didn't come missed a good time and a lot of fun. StrutnSpur came in and helped a lot of us with camera problems and how to take pictures Thanks Tony ! !!  There were a few ladys that seemed to have a good time also  I hope. 
We had a total of 21 people sign up on the sign in sheet so i made 22. One suggestion i have is next time there is a get together EVERYONE bring your picture albums in a GOOD album folder LOL for the ones there they knowwhat i mean. We had people from Michigan and quite a few from Ohio there . So i guess to all those that came THANKS ) 

here are a few more pics for the people look at .These are some of ones i like. 































[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 02-05-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)




----------



## bonasabuster (Oct 17, 2000)

all the thanks to you garre for helping organize and make it happen ,if you hadn't taken the bull by the horns so to speak we would never had the chance to meet each other and had such a great time!!! THANKS GARRE


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

Hey gare, GREAT PICTURES. Ya even got my wife in one.I also wanted to say thanks for the hat and my son said thank you to. So far i have not got beat up yet!! LOL LOL Once again we all had a great time!

------------------
HUNTING IS NOT JUST A PASTIME, iTS THE BEST TIME!BE SMART,BE SAFE & DONT DRINK & HUNT!!


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Sportsmaster, Great Pics. there! I was hoping that you took some inside the store. They turned out great..
I was pleased to meet you and everyone else also that made it. Hope to see you again in the future. 
I have a web site that you might want to check out for that EagleEye 5X lens and adapters to fit your camera. I think that you would like to have something like that to get them nice wildlife photos. Check it out. The guy that owns it is a very nice man named Phil Williams and he knows his stuff about digital cams and tele-lens. http://www.photosolve.com/default.asp

Opps! I just checked the page and checked on the compatability issue with the OpticView EagleEye lens with the Sony cameras and didn't see a listing for your camera or any Sony cameras. You might want to e-mail Phil and ask him if there is a way to make it fit your camera. 
If not, you can buy a Olympus . Sorry about that one Sportsmaster  Just joking...SnS 

[This message has been edited by StrutnSpur (edited 02-05-2001).]


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

even though my stay was short, i got to meet a couple of people I reconized (by handle). Strutnspur said something about my handle that made me add this signature....Boehr, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who has done time in Gitmo 

------------------







"In the wind he's still alive"


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Fred Bear, That is a great protriat of the man himself. I love it!!!!! great find!!
"In the Wind he's Still Alive"
How true that is... Great meeting you at Cabela's, I hope to talk with you again in person...SnS
P.S. I never got close enough to those turkeys down by you to see if there was a big BOSS around, but I can tell you now where I seen them. They were on the north side of M-60 in a large field just past or near Cross Rd. if you are going west. Almost close to that machine and welding shop that is on the south side of the road.









[This message has been edited by StrutnSpur (edited 02-06-2001).]


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Strut, I know exactly where that is  That's not very far from my house.

------------------







"In the wind he's still alive"


----------



## InTheWind (Dec 9, 2000)

I regret not being able to attend. I was staking out some building sites on the ten wooded acres my doe and I just bought. It was worth it to stay home. It's beautiful. But, I plan on attending the August shindig that seems to be in the works. Sounds like a blast.

Fred, I must agree with SnS, great handle. He is a founding father of our heritage. My handle is ode to the legend, also. I also like 'Easyrider's' photo section of the same name. But, it's mainly for the spirit of the wild.
Squig 

------------------
"Live the code."-Fred Bear


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

LoL....ITW, Easyriders ....huh


----------



## InTheWind (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, well, you know. But, seriously, I like that particular section of the mag because it shows real people enjoying there lifestyle of choice. Much like how we post photos from deer camp, the buck pole, sportsman outings,..etc. Genuine love of life. The smiles, whether biker or hunter, let the warmth felt inside shine through. Most of the bikers I know are like most of the hunters and sportsman I know, the best damn people around.

But, my handle is really for the legend. It's just coincidental.

------------------
"Live the code."-Fred Bear


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

ITW, I know what you are saying. I have a few biker friends myself and they are the best.A great bunch of people. I love being with them...SnS


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Just like Fred would say 

------------------







"In the wind he's still alive"


----------



## bonasabuster (Oct 17, 2000)

hey sport ya never did give me a straight answer if ya got enough money collected to cover the cost of the roomm and everything else


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

Those are some nice pics! I wish I could have been able to attend that and see those!


----------

